# Schnauzer Cut - Books for help and bet clippers?



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

So I pay about $40 every 6-8 weeks to get Demo clipped. I would like to buy a pair of clippers and maybe a book on how to give him the schnauzer clip so that I can save some money. Any suggestions?


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

do you brush in between his groomings? DO you have any experiance doing haircuts on dogs?

The best book out there is "Notes From the Grooming Table" by Melissa Verplank. Its about 50-60 bucks.

As far as clippers go, the more expensive the better. If you buy some cheap ones, you will more than likely be replacing them, and they dont do a great job. i like the andis 2 speed. its about 130-150 bucks and usually a good clipper for beginners.

Schnauzer cut is not easy to learn. Dont expect your dog to look nearly as good as the groomers do. i ask about how much brushing your doing, b/c if you are only getting the dog groomed every 6-8 weeks, then the dog is more than likely matted in certain areas (again depending on how often and how you brush). Do you know how to correctly bath a dog? to blow dry? to demat/brush? Groomers do a lot more than just run a clipper over the dog, and a lot goes into getting a dog to look nice.

Im not trying to dissuade you from doing the dog on your own, i just want you to know it isnt as easy at it looks. Its actually really difficult to make the dogs look as nice as we do. if dog owners knew the secrets, then groomers wouldnt ever be needed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I second the "Notes from the Grooming Table" book, and the Andis clippers. 

In addition, you will need:

Slicker brush
Greyhound comb
Straight shears
Finishing thinning shears
40 blade (pads and insides of ears)
7F blade
Hemostats (to pull hair from the ear canal)
Ear cleaner
Nail trimmers
Grooming table with arm and loop-This isnt completely necessary, but will sure make your job easier, and much better on your back. 

When you start clipping him, be sure to wash and blow dry BEFORE you start clipping/scissoring. Dirty hair dulls equipment very fast. You will also get the best cut and finish on a freshly washed and "fluff" dried dog.  It will take some time for you to get comfortable grooming him, and even more time for you to have enough practice at is to have him looking nice but if you are commited, and spend the time and the money, it can be done.


----------



## BorderCollieLuvr (Feb 23, 2010)

I have never personally clipped a dog before, but I am quite aware of the amount of work that goes into it. I owned a cocker spaniel for 10 years and then two border collies for 13. My grandparents have always had schnauzers so I'm very familiar with how the cut should look etc.

I don't expect him to look awesome the first time I clip him. I relate it to cutting my husband's hair (when he was in the military). I knew what a high and tight looked like, but the first one didn't look to good. However, practice makes perfect and I got the hang of it.

Thanks for the book and equiptment suggestions.


----------



## TheKellyn (Mar 29, 2010)

After having my miniature schnauzer groomed a few times at the local Petsmart (they did a great job), I decided to try for myself. Saving the $40+ really appealed to me.

Despite what others here have said, I personally didn't purchase a ridiculously expensive clipper - I bought an Andis set that came with grooming shears and about a dozen combs that attach to the clippers for various length settings. I paid about $39 on sale at Amazon.com for that set. It came in a great little carrying case, with a little cleaning brush and small tube of lubricating oil as well. Very sturdy - I've had it for about 2 years and it still works beautifully. I'm careful about keeping it very clean and very well oiled.

I'd never, ever groomed a dog before but I'm pretty fearless so I figured I could learn. I purchased a DVD called Doggie Cuts, which is very basic but has some good information for beginners. Then I just eyeballed it.

The first couple of times were a little tricky for me and I admit I went a little shorter than I had intended back then but it was because I didn't have a feel for the clippers yet. Since then we added a 2nd miniature schnauzer to our pack and I groom him as well. My female is a lot more petite than my male so their cuts are always different to accentuate them best individually. In the beginning I was more nervous than anything - afraid of hurting them - but once I became very comfortable with the clippers, it was a no brainer.

I'm actually quite good at it now.

People see them on walks and ask who I take them to for grooming and when I say 'me' they ask if I'm looking for sidework (which I'm not - ha!)... I just do this for mine because it saves me money and it's good bonding time with my dogs.

Personally I don't like the really long eyebrow hair in the middle pointing down towards the nose but I think that's just personal preference. My two have such expressive eyes, I want to see them! Besides, I'm not putting them in any shows - I just like them looking like schnauzers and looking nice and neat.

Practice makes perfect and remember, it's hair, it grows back.


----------

